# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012.

## informes IPMA

Afiche convocatoria curso GLOBALGAP Versión 4.0.jpg 
Estimados amigos. 
La presente es para comunicarles la realización del *CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA, VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES),* la misma que se llevara a cabo los dias 29, 30 y 31 de mayo del presente año en el auditorio de AGROIDEAS, sito Avenida Benavides 2199 -A 5to piso (Edificio de DEVIDA). 
El evento esta siendo organizado por la CONSULTORA DE COSTA RICA SERVICIOS INTEGRALES PARA LA PROSPERIDAD AMBIENTAL SOLIDARIA  SIPAS, S.R.L y INSTITUTO PERUANO DE MERCADOS ALTERNATIVOS - IPMA. 
La capacitación estara a cargo de la Ing. Kenlly Mora Vargas (Train The Public Aprobado de GLOBALG.A.P.) Consultora internacional y con amplia experiencia en implementacion y auditorias en Certificación GLOBAL G.A.P. 
La capacitación estara dirigida a 30 participantes , siendo el público objetivo : 
1.- Responsables Técnicos de empresas agroexportadores, o empresas
relacionadas con procesos agroindustriales hacia la exportación.
2.- Gerentes o Técnicos responsables de sistemas de Gestíon en Organizaciones
3.- Inspectotres Internos.
4.- Consultores en el tema y público interesado. 
Por tal motivo extendemos la invitación a todos los interesados en participar de este importante evento. 
Se adjunta el afiche del curso e información adicional 
Mayor Información .  
Instituto Peruano de Mercados Alternativos - IPMA
Los Olivos - Lima - Perú
..................................................  ................................................. 
Telef. : (0051) (1) 5234387 / 406-4488 
Movil : (0051) (1) #990399 (Rpm ) / 996377978 (Movistar) 993317375 (Claro) ipmacj@gmail.comTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 Artículo: Europa modifica reglamento de Buenas Prácticas Capacitarán en Buenas Prácticas a cafetaleros y cacaoteros del VRAE I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

----------


## marthaperalta

Hola, espero que les haya ido muy bien... En colombia esta próximio a realizarse el *VIII Congreso Mundial Consumo de Frutas y Hortalizas* los días 27 y 28 de Septiembre de 2012. Es muy bueno para Colombia y obviamente para las personas que puedan asisitir. Si quieres más información te invito a conocer http://www.agronet.gov.co

----------

